# 22 pistols



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like a .22LR semi-auto and I have been comparing several models and need an opinion from you all. I heard Ruger makes a great 22 handgun and the mark series are excellent in accuracy and reliability. The one downside is that they take forever to field strip and put back together. I've also heard that you'll probably never need to field strip it. What is the difference between the Mark 3 target model and the Mark 3 22/45 other than the grip and magazine angle? I've heard that the 22/45 has an action that is a bit more temperamental and sometimes jams on another forum. The 22/45 is bit more economical and has a composite grip. 

On the other note, what models outside the Ruger world are also good guns? I was also looking at Smith and Wesson model 22A in carbon, duo-tone, and a higher end model and it looks as though the duo-tone is the least expensive 22 pistol out there. You can buy it for $169 at Vance's. Is the S&W 22A a viable option in comparison to the Ruger in fit, finish, and accuracy? 

Does anybody know anything abou the Browning BuckMarks? Any pros and cons to one of those? Basically, I want the rundown from somebody who's been on the market for one of these guns or owns one or more of the models that I have mentioned. The store clerk knew nothing... thx in advance.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a browning buck mark plus and really like it. Very accurate and handles great. Bought mine after shooting my brother in-laws.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got a Browning Buckmark and it shoots very well.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a Berretta Neos .22 semi. automatic handgun with a red dot scope on it. It is very accurate and shoots great and gives are local tree rats a lead headache. Try one out if you can.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like my Ruger, shot my Uncles as a youngster and got hooked, very affordable to shoot as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant beat the Rugers. I will tell you I've always regreted getting rid of my older Ruger .22. It was back in the day when they were made of steel/metal frames. Boy it was nice. They are still around, in between the $200-250 price range usually.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

i went with the Smith and Wesson 22A-1. I can't wait to shoot it this weekend. Brought it home yesterday and gave it a cleaning. It seems I got more for my money with this piece. 3 extra mags, a built in weaver-mount ready rail, and stainless steel barrel with alloy receiver. On sale for 249 bones. Looks to be a nice little shooter. We'll see how it performs this weekend.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new piece, where did you get her at???


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Vance's in Columbus.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bought a few from there myself, can get some descent deals in there if you are dealing in cash.


----------

